# Corn Snake Morph ID Please



## Marc2013 (Aug 5, 2013)

Corn Snake Morph ID Please

White/grey, With some yellow markings or stripes.





Thank You


----------



## LarkaDawg (Aug 2, 2011)

Anery or Anerythristic (same thing). There can be a lot of variation in corn snake morphs, some lighter and some darker. I am pretty sure that your snake is Anery though 

Anerythristic Corn Snake - Ians Vivarium Reptile Forum


----------



## SpiritSerpents (Mar 20, 2011)

Looks like a really nice anery.


----------



## Montage_Morphs (Jul 6, 2007)

Yup, an anery.


----------

